# Taking your maltese swimming...



## Michelle&Roxy (Mar 10, 2006)

Another question from me.








I live in San Antonio, Texas and was wondering if anyone, inside Texas or in whatever state/country they live in, has found places that allow dogs to go swimming with you. Pool-wise.
I'd love to take Roxy swimming with me, but I'm not even sure where to look or how to begin my search for animal-friendly swimming pools. I'd definately have her wear a doggy swim-aid just for precaution of course, she's never gone swimming before.
I've called the vet and asked a receptionist to see if perhaps they may be posted on anything of that sort- but she sounded as clueless as me!
Anyone knows where to start searching, who to ask, or if there's one in San Antonio, Texas? The beach is quite some hours away from here and I'd like to be able to take her swimming somewhere close besides the bath tub, haha. 
Any feedback would be HEAVILY appreciated!


----------



## lonestar (Dec 21, 2004)

Sorry I really dont know of any public place that allow furbabies.We have a boat and Rudy is always with us at the lake and loves to run along the shore in the water.We also have a pool at home and Rudy does not like to get in other than on the steps.He loves to get wet but not swim.So we bought him a big plastic turtle pool/sandbox at Toys R Us and he LOVES it.We put it near our pool and he gets in an has the best time.He just seems to be scared of the deep water.I gusee having such short legs may have something to do with it.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I'm in Texas and there are none that I know of as far as public (or private) pools that
allow dogs or any animals I know of. I would think it's a public safety law. I wouldn't want
to swim with a bunch of animals.......unless they were all maltese..hahaha!

Another thing to remember is that chlorine can just eat up maltese hair. Be
sure to wash it out right away and condition.


----------



## MaxMommy (Nov 1, 2005)

There is a site called Leashes & Lovers that has pool parties in NYC for dogs, maybe they have a Texas site that does the same, not sure if they are national or not.

There is a site called meetup.com -- you can find groups doing everything under the sun all over the world and if you dont see something you want, you can create it yourself and host the events.

I have nothing to think about, Angie hates baths, so I doubt she would like swimming.


Make sure you dry their ears afterwards....peroxide/alcohol will clean and dry them...because you are inviting bacteria with the swimming events.

have fun.


----------



## Michelle&Roxy (Mar 10, 2006)

> There is a site called Leashes & Lovers that has pool parties in NYC for dogs, maybe they have a Texas site that does the same, not sure if they are national or not.
> 
> There is a site called meetup.com -- you can find groups doing everything under the sun all over the world and if you dont see something you want, you can create it yourself and host the events.
> 
> ...


 That's true, I've heard of meetup.com. I'll have to check that out as well as Leashes & Lovers, hopefully it's a national thing, because in Texas it gets so hot that during the summer after a short walk, Roxy INVITES a bath when she gets one! I can imagine why, having all that fur in this deeply hot weather, egh. I wouldnt wish that on my worst enemy, let alone on my little baby, Roxy.













> ...He loves to get wet but not swim.So we bought him a big plastic turtle pool/sandbox at Toys R Us and he LOVES it.We put it near our pool and he gets in an has the best time.He just seems to be scared of the deep water.I gusee having such short legs may have something to do with it.[/B]



Yeah, I see the viewpoint of your doggy, I can swim, but I'm no olympic class swimmer and being only 5'3", and paranoid I guess, haha, I dont like going too far past where I know my feet wouldnt be able to touch the floor.








I could see why that's be scary especially for a little dog- almost all water is deep water for them, hehe. If all fails, I'll probably just end up just doing that. Getting a big plastic pool... probably from Toys R Us, they do tend to have TONS of them.



> I'm in Texas and there are none that I know of as far as public (or private) pools that
> allow dogs or any animals I know of. I would think it's a public safety law. I wouldn't want
> to swim with a bunch of animals.......unless they were all maltese..hahaha!
> 
> ...


 True, I was wondering more along the basis of any pools especially for animals... Honestly, I wouldnt mind swimming with a bunch of animals as long as I took a bath as soon as soon as I got home, because all the dogs in the water, I'd think I'd come out smelling like a wet dog!







That'd be cute though- seeing a pool for only maltese and you just see little maltese swimming around, haha.
But yes, I'd definately wash/condition her afterwards, as anyhow- chlorine not good to keep in anyone's hair, I figured it'd be especially bad for a maltese. Plus, otherwise, she'll smell like the pool all day till I DO bathe her, hehe.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

I would never take kodie swimming... he hates water... but if you do... TAKE PICTURES!!!!! hehe


----------

